# *Rusty's Surgery Update*



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

Well today my 15 yr old gsd went in for surgery to remove a pea sized tumor from his anal gland. All went well other than because of his age it took him a while to come to afterwards. I was able to pick him up after work today.. the vet carried him to my vehicle and when I got home my husband carried him inside and put him on the couch. He has Taken a few sips of water and has even eaten a few snacks. He felt a bit too ambitious and decided he needed to go outside.. so we wnt outside where he went potty but I don't think he could feel his feet quite yet. Doc sent him home with some Rimadyl, Tramadol and some cephalexin. I just want him to rest and heal. His 5 yr old brother wants to play with him.. but we are trying to keep him occupied with his toys. I pray that he has a speedy recovery! Thanks you for all who kept him in your prayers!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh surgery for a 15-year-old...dear boy, so glad things are okay! thinking lots of good healing thoughts for rusty!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so pleased that he went though surgery with out any hic-ups. I hope he has a speedy recovery, and that his little 'brother' doesn't drive you nuts!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers!! Get well soon Rusty!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a trooper!! you are so blessed to have him at this age!! He sounds like such a special dog..glad he's feeling better


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is great news! Get well soon Rusty


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

I am glad to hear that he's doing great, I hope you get many more years with him


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always worry when a Hooligan has surgery, can't imagine how stressful it must have been when Rusty was having his. Glad to hear he's doing well with his recovery!!!

*GET WELL SOON RUSTY!!!*


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

glad to hear the surgery went well, wishing a speedy recovery for this special guy


----------



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

*Today's Update on my Boy Rusty*

He Seems to have gotten his appetite back!!! :happyboogie: He is doing very well! Last night he ate his favorite.....Beef Stew Beneful. I took him out to potty and he went down the side steps to the back yard without incident. Then he was very persistant to have us let him in the basement to walk up that flight of stairs....He climbed right up them as if he was 5. Could be the DRUGS... But I am so glad to see a small sparkle in his eye and pray the he continues to get better day by day. We will have his Calcium levels checked in a few weeks to see if by removing the tumor made a difference at all.  He has been such a good boy yesterday and today....Of course my husband and I both work and are gone from 7 a - 4 p and No Messes!!!! No Potty on the floor like he had been doing before the surgery..... He is such a Great dog!!! 

Thank you for all the Prayers!!!!!!:thumbup::groovy:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

:hugs:WONDERFUL!!!!! I am so happy for you and Rusty.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great news! glad he's doing well


----------



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

*Looking for Suggestions on FOODS for my Picky Boy*

:help: Well It is 4 days post op on Rusty. Yesterday He went , BUT has not been wanting to eat. This concerns me a bit knowing that he ate well on Tuesday. However I am still thinking that maybe it is the medicine that is making him lose his appetite? He refuses to eat HARD dog food.. so We have been buying him Beneful and warming it up a bit so that he thinks he is getting REAL HUMAN FOOD. He has not had any interest in eating... he sniffs it then looks at me then walks away. I feel he is starving... and I know its a MOM thing and he will eat when he is hungry I guess? Any Suggestions on What a Picky Senior :gsdhead: will eat? I have read a few posts on KNOX gelatin as "Treats" for His Arthritis, and Some things on DogSure but not sure what to do at this point? I would like to get a food that both of my boys will eat instead of having seperate feeding times and such. 

Any Suggestions will be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you checked with the vet, maybe Rusty's have a reaction to a medication he's taking?

I've used those little tubs of Cesar's dog food to tempt the Hooligans to eat when they to have an upset and stop eating. It may not be the best dog food in the world, but apparently it's tasty to a dog's palate.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

First I'd check with the vet to make sure he isn't having a reaction of any kind. I've always had luck with boiled chicken added to kibble. 

He is still in my thoughts....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

caesar still isn't eating like he should be since his surgery. i can't remember if rusty is on cephalaxin(sp?), but all those antibiotics, and lots of the pain meds too, wreck havoc with their digestive systems. you could pick up some kefir, it's a real treat for them, and has beneficial probiotics to help replenish the good bacteria in the gi tract that the antibiotics kill off. if anyone knows of any reason you should not give him this, i know they'll post. the c-monster (well all five of the kidz actually), loves it.


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I always do rice and chicken ...I know that it help me too. sometimes i have to share...but the those meds. are crazy on the stomach..even mind...so why not on my best friends


----------

